# Notbigenoughitis



## Manthalynn (Aug 23, 2008)

This is aquarium related, but not important so I'll post it here...

I started out with a 5 gal 4 months ago (it was the beginning of June, can't believe it's only been 4 months!). A month later I upgraded to a 10 gal thinking it would be nicer and definitely adequate. Then a couple weeks ago I purchased a used 29gal thinking, "Ahhh! Now I can really stretch out and go wild!"

With all my fish swimming around in there I'm already feeling cramped! And I don't even have it planted and decorated with roots! Now I'd like several different tanks so I can try different things. Can you really become this addicted this quickly?

Can you ever have a large enough tank to satisfy the need? I'm guessing not.


----------



## Phantom_Ram (Oct 23, 2008)

You can never have enough tanks 
Use to have 7 tanks in my bedroom, got very crowded.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You have MTS (multiple tank syndrome). Sorry, no cure. We had tanks all over the kitchen counter (kind of like a breakfast bar thing) until we put heat and water in the basement. You can learn to prioritize and be picky about the fish you bring home, but you will always see something you want and don't have space for.


----------



## Manthalynn (Aug 23, 2008)

emc7 said:


> You have MTS (multiple tank syndrome). Sorry, no cure.


At least I have a diagnosis! Sigh...


----------



## Phantom_Ram (Oct 23, 2008)

Indeed you do! Best part is, NO CURE!


----------



## Manthalynn (Aug 23, 2008)

Phantom_Ram said:


> Best part is, NO CURE!


Oh, indeed, there IS a cure for the symptoms if not the underlying disease...

Poor Starving College Student with NOOO money! 

But it doesn't stop me from wanting more...:help:


----------



## Phantom_Ram (Oct 23, 2008)

I dunno how to help you on it. 
We need like an AA meeting but for fish keepers, not alcholics.. lol
We'll call it FKA, Fish keepers Anoymous (someone correct my spelling if I am wrong)


----------



## Manthalynn (Aug 23, 2008)

Phantom_Ram said:


> We'll call it FKA, Fish keepers Anonymous


I believe I'm going to let it get to Intervention proportions before admitting I have a problem. That's the joy of being an adult, on your own and supporting yourself. Mom can't tell me no anymore with regards to pets! (I've been away from home for 9 years and I still can't get over this one! )


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

When you start throwing out furniture to make room for more tanks....it's time to get help.

You Might Be a Fish Addict If:

1) You have more aquariums in your living room then you have seating for guests.

2) You put off paying your electric bill to buy more equipment.

3) You miss your kids recital because you have to stay home and do water changes.

4) Your ******* buddy starts raiding your tanks for trot line bait.

5) You are racing to the ER with a broken arm and you stop at the lfs on the way.

6) You catch your dog, cat, bird, ferret and other pets planning an intervention 
meeting for you.

7) Your fish eat healthier then you do.

8) Your spouse suggests a neighborhood cookout and you catch them measuring your fish.

9) Instead of carrying pics of your family in your wallet, you have pics
of your tanks.

10) Your best friend tells you that if you mention the word "fish" one more 
time while he/she is telling you about their recent breakup, they are 
going to smack you with a dead mackeral.

:help:


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

And don't ever join a local fish club, those maniacs will just send you home with more & more & more LOL


----------



## FuzzyDragon09 (Sep 29, 2008)

Buggy said:


> You Might Be a Fish Addict If:
> 
> 2) You put off paying your electric bill to buy more equipment.
> 
> ...


2= I would hope someone would have the sense to pay the electric bill considering it runs your freezer, lights, filters, and heaters.

5 and 6= LOL!  I would probably glance longingly at the fish stores I passed but would be in too much pain to argue with the driver.


----------



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

wow. I'm still in highschool, living with my parents, and I already have 6 of the 10 symptoms! What's worse, I recently joined the aquarium club, and i currently have 7 running tanks (and several small tubs of plants) in my bedroom. 
NO, i DON'T have a problem!.....


----------



## Manthalynn (Aug 23, 2008)

ThatFishKid said:


> i currently have 7 running tanks (and several small tubs of plants) in my bedroom.
> NO, i DON'T have a problem!.....


Hehe, I was told NO MORE PETS after "adopting" 3 rabbits in addition to the family cat we already had ("Please, Daddy, we won't keep him, we'll just feed him!" 17 years later he got burried under our orange tree in the backyard in a place of honor). I did manage to slip in a fish tank, because they didn't have to clean the litter box.

Since truly being on my own financially in the last 4 years, I have acquired a dog, 2 cats, and 3 fish tanks.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

my first tank was a 10..couple of weeks later i got a 29and joined the Cleveland Aquarium Society.shortly after that i was jonesin bad..had to have another tank...within a year or so i had over 100 tanks from 2 1/2 to 240 gallons.between then(1973) and now;the number of tanks and fish have gone up and down.a couple of times down to 0....
but i kept coming back to this hobby that i love.
unfortunately i only have 25 tanks set up at the moment.hope to be adding a few more in the near future.which means i will have to dig them out of the storage locker.there are about 50 tanks in there.although right now my biggest tank is 150 gallons.i am planning to build a couple of 400's...
anybody want to help pay my electric bill..


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

ONLY 25 set up at the moment? Oh, you poor thing, how do you stand it? LOL


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it is very traumatic for me buggy...so many fish i want to breed and an't because i don't have enough tankspace..
i only have 200 common plecos left to sell and i can free up that 20 long..have to figure out where i am going to put the 200 bushynose until i sell them.but i have cories,tetras,barbs and angels that i want to get started breeding soom.
this is killing me...i need a bigger fishroom.


----------



## ucdxmisty (Oct 16, 2008)

Well then I think you better get selling those plecos and rearainging things. Get those tanks out of storage and get going. :lol: 

Pam :fish:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I haven't bought a fish in a couple years. I use to have 18 tanks up and running. I am now down to 9 running tanks and 5 spare tanks set up. I also have a extra 20 tanks in the other side of the basement unfilled. I had to force myself to get other hobbies because I was driving everyone I knew crazy.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

i read the title so wrong


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

LOL, so did I.


----------



## Manthalynn (Aug 23, 2008)

lohachata said:


> ...i need a bigger fishroom.


I knew someone that casually adopted a lizard. Then the father and sons just kept adopting more and more until the wife made them buy the house next door just to keep their reptiles in. So they live in one house and the pets live in another. Now THAT is addiction!

I would love a Fish room. But then, I also want a library and as I only have a 1 bedroom apartment, the front room is pretty much fish room and library. That's a great combination!


----------

